# "Index Pulse", "Home Switch" und "Position Limit Switch"



## senmeis (7 März 2011)

*"Index Pulse", "Home Switch" und "Position Limit Switch"*

Hi,

an hat folgende Begriffe vom Antriebscontroller gelesen: "Index Pulse", "Home Switch" und "Position Limit Switch". Gehören diese eigentlich zum Encoder? Wo findet man solche Definitionen?

Cu
Senmeis


----------



## thomass5 (7 März 2011)

Wenn du uns noch Hersteller und Model der Komponenten mitteilen würdest wäre es schön.

Thomas


----------



## Blockmove (7 März 2011)

Position Limit Switch = Postionsendschalter
Home Switch = Referenzpunktschalter
Index Pulse = Nullimpuls des Inkrementalgebers oder Schaltpunkt des Referenznockens (je nach Hersteller)

Genaueres sagt dir aber das Handbuch.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## marlob (7 März 2011)

Aus http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:B7YoHAEDrQYJ:issuu.com/andersoncontrols/docs/dynaparencodercatalog+%22Index+Pulse%22+%22Home+Switch%22+%22Position+Limit+Switch%22&cd=2&hl=nl&ct=clnk&gl=nl&source=www.google.nl


> ...
> A home *position limit switch* is a mechanical device that is usually not  repeatably accurate enough for the application.The encoder reference or  marker pulse has much greater repeat accuracy and is therefore a better  reference point to establish a starting point for subsequent  measurements. The *home limit switch* is required to signal the control  that the next marker pulse signal received is "Home" in multi-turn  encoder applications.  Typical Marker Pulse Applications A unique shaft position can be identified by using the reference pulse  output only, or by logically relating the reference pulse to the A and B  data channels. Thus it is most frequently used in positioning and  motion control applications as an electronic starting point of known  position (a "reference" pulse) from which counting or position tracking  begins. In long travel or multiple turns of the encoder, the reference  pulse is sometimes used by the control to initiate an electronic check  on the total count received from the encoder. For example, each time a  reference pulse is received by the control, the total count received  from channels A and B should be an even multiple of the encoder's pulses  per revolution.
> 
> ...
> ...


----------

